
Steve Jobs Skips Macworld Because of His Health - Flemlord
http://gizmodo.com/5123345/steve-jobs-skips-macworld-because-of-his-health
======
jballanc
W...T...Fuck?!? I'm sorry, but the way that I read SJ's letter was "Don't have
to prepare...cool. Oh, BTW, minor health issues, thanks for prying assholes"

Apparently Gizmodo's reading was "Oh, god! Too sick, must spend holidays with
family recuperating...not...dead...yet!"

...just a guess, but I wouldn't hold my breath for Gizmodo's live-blog of the
next Apple event...

